# Hack a faucet day.



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Did a light remodel job the other week. Changed out some moen, and if yall know how these install, you know it sucks when the allen screw to remove the spout is toast, not allowing access to the other screw to release the bracket holding it to the top.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

the easier way to do that is just drill out the allen key with a drill bit straight down, alot less chance of damaging the sink...I think 1/2 inch usually does it, going through the faucet is just brass..


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> the easier way to do that is just drill out the allen key with a drill bit straight down, alot less chance of damaging the sink...I think 1/2 inch usually does it, going through the faucet is just brass..


Funny thing is, I have many various bits to cut or drill into many types of material, but I don't have any regular drill bits on my truck, can't remember the last time in 15 yrs I needed any for what I do. I did try using the center bit from a hole saw to drill out the allen key that is accessed through the pop-up rod hole, but it was too short. Or are you suggesting to drill your own hole where the 2nd allen key is located under the spout? I didn't think of that. Will try it next time I run across this style.

45 minutes away from store or short work with a hacksaw so i went hacksaw. No real chance of damaging sink with the angles I cut. Well, if anyone else runs across these, they know of two ways to do it depending on what tools/skills they have.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I keep a full set of both hss and masonry bits on the truck... you never know when you might need them...


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Those were easy to install but a nightmare to service when the handle would fuse itself to the escutcheon. Had several that even a strap wrench wouldn't budge.

Was cheaper to replace faucet than the handles:laughing:


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

I remember the first time I ran across a Monticello. I went nuts trying to find the screws holding the handle on. Had to find a parts blow up. That's when the light bulb went off. Started cussing the engineer who dreamed that up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

chonkie said:


> Funny thing is, I have many various bits to cut or drill into many types of material, but I don't have any regular drill bits on my truck, can't remember the last time in 15 yrs I needed any for what I do. I did try using the center bit from a hole saw to drill out the allen key that is accessed through the pop-up rod hole, but it was too short. Or are you suggesting to drill your own hole where the 2nd allen key is located under the spout? I didn't think of that. Will try it next time I run across this style.
> 
> 45 minutes away from store or short work with a hacksaw so i went hacksaw. No real chance of damaging sink with the angles I cut. Well, if anyone else runs across these, they know of two ways to do it depending on what tools/skills they have.




You should get a small set. I use often for pre drilling large screws for pedistal sinks or handhelds in wood. Also for sump pump relief. Basically anytime I'm using a large screw in wood it helps. Do you pre drill pilot bit when drilling into fiberglass tubs before you run the hole saw through? It helps a lot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah, i know i should probably have a small set on the truck, but I can't remember the last time I needed a set for work. I have them at home.

I don't pre drill a pilot hole when drilling into fiberglass, the pilot bit for the hole saw isn't too big to just start with it, never an issue for me. Sharp bit point and steady hand keeps it from walking.

Only time i would regularly use one would be for installing lag screw/bolts in a 2x6 block in the wall for a pedestal lav. I just use the pilot bit on my hole saw for that, it's long enough in the end of the drill chuck to get to the wood easily. Don't install a whole bunch of pedestals though.


----------

